# So you want to teach in Japan??



## larabell

When I read this I thought it might be useful to readers here, since the question of teaching English in Japan has come up a number of times:

The McJob of Asia Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

That's not to say that it's all bleak. I have a good friend who has worked for one of the public school districts near Odawara for a number of years and, last I knew, he seemed to be pretty happy. But these days that seems to be the exception, not the rule.


----------



## april

I worked as an English teacher in Japan for 2 eikawas for about 6 years and it was never great (for reasons mentioned in the article) but it went downhill after Nova collapsed. My company make working life just that little bit more miserable and told us if we didn't like it, we could quit because there were thousands of Nova teachers wandering the streets who would love to take our job and not complain about it. 

That being said, it wasn't like working in a third world factory, but I really did feel like a trained monkey performing.


----------

